# Was bewirken die Anweisungen quadblack und quadfillblack?



## maxipumpe (28. Nov 2014)

Guten Tag,
was würde das Ergebnis des folgenden Pseudocodes sein?
Tabelle? 
Liebe Grüße
Max


[Pseudocode]
HEAD:
  quadBlack 01A07G quadFillBlack 03C05E
  quadBlack 01O07U quadFillBlack 03Q05S
  quadBlack 15A21G quadFillBlack 17C19E

BODY:
  DEF:
    i = 0;
    n = { KM, M, IK, M, JLM, JKL, IKM, IK, ABCEFGHIKMNOS,
             EFLPSU, ACEGJKLNOPQRSU, CDIJKLMNPRTU,
             ABEFGHIJLNQRT, IJKLOPQRT, IJKMNOQSTU, INPRT,
             IJKNPRT, MNPQT, IMOQU, IJKLNPQRT, IJKNQRTU };

  RUN:
    foreach in n {
           i++;
           m = n.explode(); /* ABC = { A, B, C } */

         foreach in m {
            printAt(i, m, black);
           }
    }
[/Pseudocode]


----------



## Joose (28. Nov 2014)

Was ist *quadBlack * bzw. *quadFillBlack *?
Um welche Sprache handelt es sich hierbei? 
Woher sollen wir wissen was das Ergebnis ist wenn du uns nicht die nötigen Infos dazu lieferst?
Ohne den Code von *printAt *zu kennen wirds noch schwerer etwas zu sagen.

Bitte beachte: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## njans (28. Nov 2014)

Ehm dir ist bewusst, dass das hier ein Java Forum ist?


----------



## maxipumpe (28. Nov 2014)

Ich habe dieses seltsame Listing erhalten mit dem Hinweis, dass es sich um PseudoCode handelt.
Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich von jeglicher Ahnung unbeleckt bin?
Meine Hoffnung war, dass hier im Forum erkannt werden würde, was der Verfasser des Listings meint.


----------



## njans (28. Nov 2014)

Wenn ich das so lese, und ich würde der Person, die diesen Pseudocode verfasst hat mal raten sich dringends an C-ähnlicher Notation zu halten , würde ich sagen, dass du hier einfach nur ein Array von Strings, n, hast und dieses nun jeden String Buchstabenweise ausgeben sollst. Was die quadBlocks bedeuten sollen, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## maxipumpe (28. Nov 2014)

Ich - Ahnungsloser - könnte mir vorstellen, dass quadBlack 01A07G ein Quadrat mit den Eckpunkten 1A und 7G meint. Also (wie in einer Excel-Tabelle) von 1A - 1G - 7G - 7A reicht.
Entsprechend wäre quadFillBlack 03C05E ein ausgefülltes Quadrat mit den Eckpunkten 3C und 5E.


----------

